# How do i upload a profile pic?



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

So Im searching and cannot find anywhere to upload a pic to show under my User name. Any help?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Drewsplantednutz said:


> So Im searching and cannot find anywhere to upload a pic to show under my User name. Any help?


Quick links, User Control Panel, Edit Avatar. Upload file from your confuser.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice, thanks guy.


----------

